# RTI Reveals BSNL Pays Exorbitant rates for bandwidth Which Result in Pathetic Broadband plans



## swatkats (Nov 4, 2014)

BSNL pays around Rs *200*/megabit per month for a total capacity of  214 Gigabits per second (Gbps) while its counterpart Telecom PSU  Mahanagar Telecom Nigam Ltd (MTNL Mumbai) Which buys 1mbps for Rs 331  per month for a total capacity of 19Gbps from private wholesale  providers like TATA and Reliance.

There’s always a rule in business that the more quantity you source in  bulk you get more discounts, but BSNL story is totally different. The  PSU buys almost 12 times higher bandwidth than MTNL and difference  amount is barely little when you compare the purchase size.

To give you some idea, If you are an Small ISP which buys 1000mbps or  1Gbps would get 1 megabit for Rs 590 and medium size ISP which buys  10Gbps gets 1mbps for Rs 365 and 20Gbps for Rs *331*/month. The main cause of concern to me is Private operators which buys 80Gbps int.bandwidth buy each megabit for almost Rs *215*/month. Surprised?

BSNL Partly owns *Europe India Gateway* Submarine cable along with  Bharti Airtel in India and majority of the bandwidth is sourced from EIG  cable, it also sources international bandwidth from other TATA  communications. BSNL’s National Internet Backbone (NIB) is the largest  internet backbone in india which interconnects others routes &  networks within the country.

Source: RTI Reveals BSNL Pays Exorbitant rates for International bandwidth


----------



## $hadow (Nov 5, 2014)

Who should we blame for this now?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 5, 2014)

itna paisa mein itna ich milenga


----------



## swatkats (Nov 7, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Who should we blame for this now?



Of course its BSNL top Brass and Previous Govt who couldn't organise it and allow it to move forward along with the present pace.
 All they had is plans of Merging MTNL & BSNL and Pump in Tax payers money for the losses occurred because of their inefficiency.

Give it a Read: BSNL, MTNL manage to become irrelevant | Business Standard News


----------



## $hadow (Nov 7, 2014)

swatkats said:


> Of course its BSNL top Brass and Previous Govt who couldn't organise it and allow it to move forward along with the present pace.
> All they had is plans of Merging MTNL & BSNL and Pump in Tax payers money for the losses occurred because of their inefficiency.
> 
> Give it a Read: BSNL, MTNL manage to become irrelevant | Business Standard News


Lets see if the current govt can do anything regarding this.


----------

